# eBay CO2 regulator selection



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

So I need help selecting a regulator for my first CO2 regulator build. I have been shopping on eBay and have my eye on probably a dozen different ones. If I understand it right, I need the high pressure gauge to be from 2,000 to 4,000 max. The low pressure gauge should be up to 60, 100 or maybe even 200. Other than that, what else matters? The CGA fitting is unimportant, as I can swap whatever it comes with for a CGA 320, correct? If someone doesn't mind helping me make the selection, I can PM a list of regulators I am watching and you could make a suggestion.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I use 3 brands and I like Milwaukee the most.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

i use milwaukee and like it too. about $90 shipped.


----------



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

I guess I should mention I am building my own, not wanting to purchase a prebuilt unit.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

since you're building your own, you should look for a 2-stage regulator rather than single stage.


----------



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely plan on picking a dual stage regulator, I just want to make sure I get the right thing gauge and outputs wise.


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Output wise look for something that outputs at low pressures, i.e 20 - 50 psi. For the Victor brand regulators the VST ones are dual stage.

As far as swapping out the nipple from non CO2 regulators I have received conflicting info from Victor tech folks. I was specifically asking about using an O2/inert gas regulator and switching the nipple over to CGA 320 as the O2 regs seems to go for cheap on Ebay. One tech told me I would be fine, the other told me that the seat material in the regulator was different b/w the 2 and that I should stick with a CO2 specific regulator. I am not sure what to think.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Knock yourself out:
http://www.beveragefactory.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=co2&categories_id=137

--Nikolay


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Those look like single stage, dual gauge regulators. The poster is looking for dual stage regs.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

H2OAggie said:


> Definitely plan on picking a dual stage regulator, I just want to make sure I get the right thing gauge and outputs wise.


input gauge is usually up to 4000psi, output gauge 30 to 200 psi should work. i would not recommand anything > 200psi.


----------



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

I picked up a Scott Gas 2 stage regulator on eBay for $25. I will need to swap the nipple to CGA 320 but it looks to be in great condition. Can't wait to build it!


----------

